
Ask HN: Learning to Sing - avindroth
I want to try to learn how to sing. I might try recording myself (sort of copywork) and try to use my own ear to better my singing patterns.<p>I think having a theory book might be useful; is there any book&#x2F;resource that will incorporate 80&#x2F;20 principle?<p>Offline resource (institute, etc.) is fine, as long as it is considered most effective.
======
tomgp
Get a teacher. Hands down the quickest way to improve and to find out where
you need improvement. Even a single hour long lesson with a decent teacher
will help you set off in the right direction.

Good luck!

